# جهاز الآلتراسونيك



## حفيدة عمر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

عندي يوم 18-11 القادم معرض ولازم نعرف كل المعلومات الخاصة بهذا الجهاز وكيفية استعماله بسرعة المواقع العربية معلوماتها بسيطة والمواقع الأجنبية طبعا اللغة عائق كبير لفهم المعلومات .

أريد حلا ياريت اي حد يعرف كيفية استخدام الجهاز . يبعتلي بسرعة .

شكرا علي التعاون


----------

